# Best way to clean out gunked up engine!?



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello,

I have a car that has been sitting around for a few years not really being used. It has only had about 2k miles put on it in the last 4 years but only has about 87k miles on it. Now it has low oil pressure and really bad knocking sound when I turn it on. I'm pretty sure that it is gunked up inside and may have a bad oil pump. Could anyone tell me how to best clean out the gunk and hopefully save my engine. I did get the oil changed a little while ago, so it looks clean, but it doesn't run that way. Please help. Thanks!

Sincerely,
Mrkanda Fitch


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm not a fan of most flushes.

Cheap, kerosene-based flushes can do a lot of damage ... and if your car has a lot of gunk, removing it all at once can plug up oil passages and cause oil starvation in places ... and possible damage.

This stuff (ester-based) has a strong following:

http://www.auto-rx.com/

But I've never used it ... never felt a need to.

I'd run gas/diesel engine oil (15W-40) for a couple short (2,000 miles) intervals. This stuff has a much stronger detergent and dispersant package and will clean your motor. I like Chevron Delo400 the best but there are no 'bad' 15W-40 oils that I know of.

Watch for this oil to turn dark quite quickly as it cleans.

This is a relatively inexpensive and very safe way to flush your motor out.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I would get some BG products. they work well. I used the BG 44K in the gas and cleaned the carbon off the pistons and valves. 

I hate to say it but if you hear a knocking sound, if the wrist pin and main bearings have not had oil on them for that long, they are dry and you damaged them by starting the motor up. the best way properly is to prime the engine with oil through the oil passages with pressure, then crank the motor without fuel and spark to just turn the thing over. When you store a motor, you should drop in 2 teaspoons of oil in the cylinders and start it up and then qucikly shut if off to get oil residue on the cylinders and piston skirts. 

Chris 92 classic


----------

